# Greatest Thoroughbreds of all time



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My favorite TB (_horse_ for that matter) is *Man O' War* (also known as Big Red).
He was born in 1917 & raced for 2 years, winning 20 of 21 starts (1 second), setting/breaking 8 records, some of which lasted for over 70 years:-o, as well as sireing 64 race _champions _in his years at stud.
He won the 1920 Lawrence Realization by an estimated 100 lengths, defeated 1919 Triple Crown winner Sir Barton in a match race (after which he was retired) & had one of the longest strides in the recorded history of racing. 
He was so famous, that when he died on Nov.1, 1947 at the age of 30, his funeral was broadcast on radio & was the first TB to be buried in a casket (which was lined with the colors of his racing silks) He now lies beneath a lifesized statue at the Kentucky Horse Park.
He was also voted by the Bloodhorse as the greatest racehorse of the 20th century.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Same here..... Man O' War. He was the best of the best. I have an old antique picture of him hanging on my wall at home here, I love Big Red!

Some interesting facts about him here....

Man O' War - Fun Facts and Information


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine is native dancer and northern dancer both winning twice in Kentucky derby very famous look em up and my tb is grandaughter of northern dancer and great granddaughter of native dancer on her dam and sires side
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Man o' War. I did a report on him in 5th grade and he's my favorite racehorse ever.


----------



## gimlinchen (Nov 19, 2010)

Lomitas.... the German horse that showed people over here in Germany that you cant force a horse to everything. he was beautiful and intelligent and fast... great horse. 
He died a few weeks ago


----------



## Klara (Nov 17, 2010)

Man o´War is my favorite. My old little Pony is a great-great-great…-grandson of him. I also have the book of its story.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

The greatest I think still to this day is, was, and always will be Man O' War. Was an outstanding racehorse and sire. Was so great people didn't even want to race him.

But my favorite racehorse is Cigar. Just love him.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a list.lol

Man O' War
Seabiscuit(I have a drawing of him and some of his colts on my wall that my Great grandma gave me.)
Native Dancer
Northern Dancer
Secretariat
Bold Ruler
Cigar
Gallant Fox
Alydar(He passed away exactly 1 year before I was born. The same day.)
Affirmed
Barbaro
Rachel Alexandra
Zenyatta(Even though she lost her last race, she is a winner to me!) I want to have a colt or filly by her or a grand daughter or grand son, but that might cost a fortune.lol.

And tons more. =)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

my 2 favourites would have to be MAN'O'WAR and PHAR LAP!!!!
phar lap came to australia when he was young and was a wreck but he got worked on, nearly got shot and won a Melbourne cup.......sadly he died not long after at a young age after going to race overseas.....he was poisened!!!!:-(


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> phar lap came to australia when he was young


bred in NZ hehe 



I dont really "follow" any of the great horses. But I did enjoy reading the Seabiscuit book and think Man O' War was pretty awesome. 
And because my mare has northern dancer (on both sides :/) I have a slight soft spot for him cause of the whole being related to my horse haha


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

My favorite is Showgirl. I bet no one her..


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...hard for me to choose...

Phar Lap for sure is up there...along with Ruffian, and of course Zenyatta...


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

MANOWAR he is magnificent!!although i do think zenyatta is beautiful and a great race horse but i think the whole breeders cup thing was all talk and no actions!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

VictoriasHeart said:


> MANOWAR he is magnificent!!although i do think zenyatta is beautiful and a great race horse but i think the whole breeders cup thing was all talk and no actions!


What are you talking about? She won the classic last year by over a lenght, and ran down Blame, and if she would have had a better run, would have beat him without a doubt this year, because she passed him right after the finish line, before either of them had a chance to be pulled up. Considering NO mare has EVER won the classic, in the first place, let alone win and then come back and place 2nd by a head the following year? I fail to see the "no action" part of the equation...:-|


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

VictoriasHeart said:


> MANOWAR he is magnificent!!although i do think zenyatta is beautiful and a great race horse but i think the whole breeders cup thing was all talk and no actions!


Did you watch the same race I did? Because I know for sure that it was VERY close and VERY exciting.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Secretariat. No doubt. Followed very closely by Man O'War.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Secretariat. No doubt. Followed very closely by Man O'War.


 It's kind of ironic how both horses were 16.3 hh, both nicknamed Big Red & both raced 21 times!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

Man O'War seems to be the favorite of most. Yes, he was the Greatest horse in the first 1/2 of the 20th Century, but what about --- drumroll here ---- SECRETARIAT.

It is Secretariat who still olds the 1 1/2 mile World Record at 2:24, running each furlong at 12 seconds or less. No horse has come within 2 seconds of Secretariat's Belmont mark, and that Secretariat movie did a real harm(in my opinion) to people who have never seen the video of the real 1973 Belmont Stakes. Please watch it on Youtube.

This is my first post here, and my id is: Lovebigred, because SECRETARIAT, also known as Big Red, was the horse I fell in love with at age 10. But no horse since Secretariat has ever come close to his time record, and no one ever will.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is my Top 10 List of Greatest Thoroughbreds of All Time:


Secretariat
Man O'War
Citation
Phar Lap
Nijinsky II - England's Triple Crown winner in 1970
Spectacular Bid
Kelso
Forego
Count Fleet
Round Table


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another neat fact about Secretariat is that his heart was actually twice the size of a normal horse's heart, which many vet/experts think was what helped enable him to run each 1/4 mile faster than the last in the Belmont.
(He also won the Man O' War Stakes, lol)


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> Man O'War seems to be the favorite of most. Yes, he was the Greatest horse in the first 1/2 of the 20th Century, but what about --- drumroll here ---- SECRETARIAT.
> 
> It is Secretariat who still olds the 1 1/2 mile World Record at 2:24, running each furlong at 12 seconds or less. No horse has come within 2 seconds of Secretariat's Belmont mark, and that Secretariat movie did a real harm(in my opinion) to people who have never seen the video of the real 1973 Belmont Stakes. Please watch it on Youtube.
> 
> This is my first post here, and my id is: Lovebigred, because SECRETARIAT, also known as Big Red, was the horse I fell in love with at age 10. But no horse since Secretariat has ever come close to his time record, and no one ever will.


Because he is in most of the famous racehorses lineages, is why he is also very famous. Many people went to his funeral(or was it his retirement?) Also they bred Secretariat to almost anything. And if it weren't for Man O' War Secretariat wouldn't be here.I have not seen the movie, and I still plan to.any horse people I know saw the movie and loved it.

What do mean it did real harm?(Remember its a movie, there will be facts that are wrong, or stuff exagerrated or just put in.but its basically a tribute to the legend.) I have seen the real 1973 Belmost Stakes race on youtube.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

*WildJessie - I don't mean to argue with you but ----*

1st: Man O'War's funeral was on the radio and many people went to his funeral, yes, that is true.
I can appreciate your love for Man O'War.

2nd: They DID NOT breed Secretariat to "almost anything" as you think. Secretariat was bred to 40 mares a year at most, and he was in no way overbred. SECRETARIAT will live on in the Thoroughbred breed through his daughters, who were exceptional producers, especially of stallions. Storm Cat, the most successful Thoroughbred stallion in the past 20 years was out of Secretariat's daughter, Terlingua. Gone West, another very successful stallion was out of Secrettame. And, perhaps the stallion who is the savior of the Bold Ruler male line, A.P. INDY, was born from Weekend Surprise, another daughter of Secretariat.

3rd: How can you say that if it was not for Man O'War, Secretariat wouldn't be here? I am sorry, but that does not make sense. Secretariat has no Man O'War blood or breeding anywhere in his pedigree. In fact, Secretariat was produced almost exclusively from stallions imported to the USA after the year 1900. Only one of his lines, that of his sire, Bold Ruler, who's dam was Miss Disco, by Discovery, who was by Display, by Fair Play, has any American blood at all.

This is my first post on here, and I didn't want to start an arguement, but rightly so, I do have to put to rest any misconceptions of fact. 

If anything, Secretariat will live on in more then just the Thoroughbred breed. There were 2 mares bred to Secretariat as test mares to see if he could get a mare in foal. Of those 2 mares, one was an Appaloosa, and that resulting foal - First Secretary, is in the Appaloosa Racing Hall of Fame. The 2nd foal was born from a Begium mare, and was named Statesman. Here's an article on Statesman: Statesman - gelding by Secretariat

Back to the movie. The Belmont Stakes scenes were filmed at Keeneland racetrack in Lexington. The way the Belmont was filmed it is(in my opinion) close to impossible to understand what Secretariat really did in that Belmont Stakes of 1973. Anyone who watches the race in the movie could not fully understand what happened by just watching the movie itself. That is my opinion.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> 1st: Man O'War's funeral was on the radio and many people went to his funeral, yes, that is true.
> I can appreciate your love for Man O'War.
> 
> 2nd: They DID NOT breed Secretariat to "almost anything" as you think. Secretariat was bred to 40 mares a year at most, and he was in no way overbred. SECRETARIAT will live on in the Thoroughbred breed through his daughters, who were exceptional producers, especially of stallions. Storm Cat, the most successful Thoroughbred stallion in the past 20 years was out of Secretariat's daughter, Terlingua. Gone West, another very successful stallion was out of Secrettame. And, perhaps the stallion who is the savior of the Bold Ruler male line, A.P. INDY, was born from Weekend Surprise, another daughter of Secretariat.
> ...


I don't think I was intentionally saying he wasn't a great racehorse, because he was. I was just stating what others have told me and what I have read about him. Don't think I said it was fact either. And I found your post rather offensive. Also he was bred with pretty much anything, I never said he was overbred. I also never stated that none of his offspring was horrible and that he failed as a sire. I know very well he was a great producer of champions. I am a fan as well.

When I said if it weren't for Man O' War Secretariat wouldn't be here, I actually meant to go and edit it(Because I knew something wasn't right about that statement) and say he paved the way for him and many other racehorses. He is and will be one of the greatest racehorses of all time and helped pave the way for other racing legends. Secretariat is not a direct descendant of Man O' War. However, through his sire Bold Ruler via his paternal granddam, he is a descendant of Fair Play, who was Man O' War's sire. Therefore they are related, but not closely.

Sometimes they have to film certain scenes at certain places due to many reasons. Maybe they had to film it at that track because they couldn't make the horse(or horses) replicate what he did at the Belmont. I don't think any horse can like he did at the Belmont that year, and they would be pushing the horse to run like that and possibly hurting the horse. So that is probably one of the reasons they chose a different track. If I am not mistaken Belmont is a rather long track. 

And I think anyone who was interested to learn more about Secretariat would look him up and read about him. But remember, it was a movie, it was made for entertainment, and to pay tribute to a incredible racehorse. Don't expect a movie to get everything right about something, there are bound to mistakes in the accuracy of the facts. People enjoyed it and I am rather glad they made a movie on him, to show that was a great racehorse and wanted to show that to people, and bring back a little piece of history.

I think you might like this it has to do with Secretariat:
Horse is great great granddaughter of Secretariat | ksdk.com | St. Louis, MO


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Track record says it all

THE greatest racehorse of all time has to be.....


KINCSEM ( 1874 - 1887 )

I know this horse isn't american but her record is beyond compare

54 starts and 54 wins

Major wins include
Hungarian Two Thousand Guineas (1877)
Hungarian One Thousand Guineas (1877)
Hungarian Oaks (1877)
Hungarian Autumn Oaks (1877, 1878, 1879)
Hungarian St. Leger (1877)
Austrian Derby (1877)
Austrian Kaiserpreis (1877)
Grosser Preis von Hanover (1877)
Grosser Preis von Baden (1877, 1878, 1879)
Staatspreis Eister Classe (1878)
Goodwood Cup (1878)
Grand Prix de Deauville (1878)

Please don't forget that back in the 1870's 1880's the Hungarian empire was one of the richest and most powerful in the world and none of the hungarian races were lightweights , and the record includes overseas victories in Germany, England , France , Austria etc

I know Man 'O War was impressive but I don't think that Kincsems record can ever be beaten.


----------



## BarnBratt (Oct 11, 2010)

ZENYATTA hands down is my all time favorite racehorse. And Barbaro, would have one the Triple Corwn if it waqsn't for his injury....which was so sad.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol it's so funny because the Man O' War/Secretariat debate has been going on for years!
It's one thing for fans to decide who is the greatest because fans have a tendancy to stick with their favorites no matter what lol, it's another for experts to do so because they take into account everything the horse did in its career for _their time_, how long they raced, their breeding records as well as racing records & how long they stood for. They never take just one spectacular performance & deem them the greatest. 

One of the most unfortunate things, i think, is that Man O' War's owner practically refused to breed him to any mares apart from his own & on occasion, his niece's. Still, even with such a small selection at his disposal he managed to sire _many_ champions.

Also, though it is too bad he never won the Triple Crown, one has to remember that back before the 1930's there was _no such thing_ in America as the Triple Crown yet, though they had been throwing around the idea for some time (the original 3 races were supposed to be the Withers Stakes, Belmont Stakes & Travers Stakes, which Man O' War did win all of those as a 3-yr-old).


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> I don't think I was intentionally saying he wasn't a great racehorse, because he was. I was just stating what others have told me and what I have read about him. Don't think I said it was fact either. And I found your post rather offensive. Also he was bred with pretty much anything, I never said he was overbred. I also never stated that none of his offspring was horrible and that he failed as a sire. I know very well he was a great producer of champions. I am a fan as well.
> 
> When I said if it weren't for Man O' War Secretariat wouldn't be here, I actually meant to go and edit it(Because I knew something wasn't right about that statement) and say he paved the way for him and many other racehorses. He is and will be one of the greatest racehorses of all time and helped pave the way for other racing legends. Secretariat is not a direct descendant of Man O' War. However, through his sire Bold Ruler via his paternal granddam, he is a descendant of Fair Play, who was Man O' War's sire. Therefore they are related, but not closely.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I found your original post offensive too, so let's just let it go.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Lol it's so funny because the Man O' War/Secretariat debate has been going on for years!
> It's one thing for fans to decide who is the greatest because fans have a tendancy to stick with their favorites no matter what lol, it's another for experts to do so because they take into account everything the horse did in its career for _their time_, how long they raced, their breeding records as well as racing records & how long they stood for. They never take just one spectacular performance & deem them the greatest.
> 
> One of the most unfortunate things, i think, is that Man O' War's owner practically refused to breed him to any mares apart from his own & on occasion, his niece's. Still, even with such a small selection at his disposal he managed to sire _many_ champions.
> ...


 
Aren't most racehorses also decended from Eclipse(or am I thinking of another horse?)? Also another great thoroughbred racehorse, I forgot to add him to my list.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> Honestly, I found your original post offensive too, so let's just let it go.


Well I wasn't. I just telling you somethings I have read and heard, didn't meant for it to be offensive. I didn't find my original post offensive at all.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Lol it's so funny because the Man O' War/Secretariat debate has been going on for years!
> It's one thing for fans to decide who is the greatest because fans have a tendancy to stick with their favorites no matter what lol, it's another for experts to do so because they take into account everything the horse did in its career for _their time_, how long they raced, their breeding records as well as racing records & how long they stood for. They never take just one spectacular performance & deem them the greatest.
> 
> One of the most unfortunate things, i think, is that Man O' War's owner practically refused to breed him to any mares apart from his own & on occasion, his niece's. Still, even with such a small selection at his disposal he managed to sire _many_ champions.
> ...


I agree, it is impossible to really compare horses of different eras. The only thing you can count on are times, minutes & seconds. Only history will tell the story, though it has been 37 years since the 1973 Belmont, and Secretariat's 1 1/2 mile record still stands.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> Well I wasn't. I just telling you somethings I have read and heard, didn't meant for it to be offensive. I didn't find my original post offensive at all.


Jessie,
No problem. I am looking for a forum which is friendly and I can discuss horses with. I am hoping I've found that here.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> Jessie,
> No problem. I am looking for a forum which is friendly and I can discuss horses with. I am hoping I've found that here.


You will. I didn't mean for my post to be offensive. I have great respect for Secretariat and all the other acing legends. They are why I want to become part of the racing world and train, breed, and race horses and also have horses in other parts of the horse world.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't really follow the great horses, but I've always like Genuine Risk.
I remember watching the Kentucky Derby she won as a kid.
I think it stuck with me all this time, because she was a filly.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I personally love Secretariat. Though Man O War or Bold Ruler would come in close second for the racing TBs. 

But if we're talking about all time favorite Tbs... I'll have to throw in Gem Twist. Having actually seen him compete with Laura Chapot, he's my favorite. 

I guess my list would look like:

Gem Twist
Secretariat
Man O War
Ruffian 
Unbridled Song--actually saw him at the wood memorial and a leading sire. Plus he's drop dead gorgeous! 
Unbridled -- one of the first Kentucky Derbies I've seen in person
Cigar

There's an Eventer that I can't think of the name of... I know he was smallish and from the 90s.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

*Worlds most sucessful racehorse of all time*

*Kincsem*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Kincsem* (Hungarian for "my treasure") (1874-1887) was the most successful Thoroughbred race horse ever, having won 54 races for 54 starts. Born in Tápiószentmárton, Hungary in 1874, she is a national icon, and is revered in other parts of the world too. Over four seasons she won all her races against both female and male company at various race tracks across Europe, a record that's still unbeaten.

Kincsem
SireCambuscan (GB)DamWater NymphDamsireCotswold (GB)SexFillyFoaled1874CountryHungaryColourChestnutBreederErnst von BlaskovichOwnerErnst von BlaskovichTrainerRobert HespRecord54: 54-0-0Earnings199,705 fl = 379,805 goldmark (sic)

Major winsHungarian Two Thousand Guineas (1877)
Hungarian One Thousand Guineas (1877)
Hungarian Oaks (1877)
Hungarian Autumn Oaks (1877, 1878, 1879)
Hungarian St. Leger (1877)
Austrian Derby (1877)
Austrian Kaiserpreis (1877)
Grosser Preis von Hanover (1877)
Grosser Preis von Baden (1877, 1878, 1879)
Staatspreis Eister Classe (1878)
Goodwood Cup (1878)
Grand Prix de Deauville (1878)

HonoursKincsem Park in Budapest, Hungary
Kincsem Museum, Budapest, Hungary
Kincsem Horse Park, Tápiószentmárton, Hungary
Kincsem Hotel, Kisbér, Hungary
Kincsem Farm, Archer, Florida
Life-sized statue at Kincsem Park, 


*Pedigree*

Kincsem's sire, Cambuscan, was owned by Queen Victoria. He was sold to Hungarian interests in 1873 and was brought to stand at the Hungarian National Stud, Kisber. Cambuscan, second in England's St. Leger Stakes in 1864, was by Newminster, his dam, The Arrow was by Slane. Kincsem was out of the Hungarian mare Waternymph, a daughter of the English horse Cotswold, by Newcourt (by Sir Hercules). Kincsem's third dam, Seaweed was also by Slane making her inbred to him in the third and fourth generations (3x4).[2]
A perhaps apocryphal story surrounds the beginnings of Kincsem. Running with a group of fifty horses on the grounds of her owner's ancestral Hungarian home, she alone was lanky and ungainly. She would stand with her head low and her eyes half-opened. One night she went missing...and when found again, was with a band of gypsies. "Why," asked her puzzled owner of the thief, "steal _this_ horse when there were so many better to chose from?" "Because," answered the gypsy, "The other horses may be better looking, but she was the best of the lot. She'll be a champion." [3]
*Racing career*





Kincsem's career began in 1876. She was entered for ten races in ten different places in Hungary, Germany and Austria as a two-year-old and won them all.[1]
As her unbeaten streak against Europe's best horses continued, Kincsem attracted great interest from the European racing public. Emperor Franz Josef was known to be a fan. As a three-year-old she won the Two Thousand Guineas in Pozsony, the One Thousand Guineas and the Oaks in Budapest, not to mention the Austrian Derby, the Kaiserpreis in Vienna and the Grosser Preis von Hanover and Grosser Preis von Baden. In all she had seventeen victories.
Her four-year-old campaign was equally successful, beginning with nine straight victories. She travelled to England to take part in the Goodwood Cup, but injury to the fancied Verneuil meant it was an easier challenge than expected.
As a four-year-old Kincsem won the Grand Prix de Deauville and the Grosser Preis von Baden again (after a run-off following a dead-heat).
Kincsem had her fiftieth victory in Frankfurt the next year. Her last race was the Hungarian Autumn Oaks which she won for the third time.
*Stud record*

Kincsem retired at the age of seven and was only at stud for a short time.
She died on her thirteenth birthday March 17, 1887 from a colic attack, shortly after the birth of her last foal, Kincs.[1] Newspapers across Hungary edged their pages in black the day she passed. Flags were flown at half mast.[3]
Her five offspring were:


Budagyöngye ("Pearl of Buda"), filly 1882, by Buccaneer. Won German Derby
Ollyan nincs ("None such"), filly 1883, by Buccaneer. Won Hungarian St Leger.
Talpra Magyar ("On Your Feet Now"), stallion 1885, by Buccaneer. Unntried , but sired the exceptional, Tokio, winner of the Austrian Derby, Grosser Preis von Baden, and the Hungarian St Leger.
Kincsőr ("Guardian of Treasure"), stallion 1886, by Doncater, second in the Austrian Derby and died shortly before the German Derby in which he was highly favoured.
Kincs ("Treasure"), filly 1887, by Doncater. Untried, she became an influential broodmare, her daughter Napfény ("Sunshine") being a major stakes winner and in turn producing the good filly Miczi, winner of stakes races in Hungary and Austria.
The progeny of Kincsem's three daughters won 41 classic races in Austria, France, Germany, Hungary and Italy.[1]
There is a life sized statue of her near the stadium at Kincsem Park in Budapest where the Kincsem Museum is located


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally like Ruffian, Secretariat and Eight Belles (she reminded me of Ruffian). I remember watching her race against Big Brown in Boston Pizza lol. I was devistated when I saw her go down.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> I agree, it is impossible to really compare horses of different eras. The only thing you can count on are times, minutes & seconds. Only history will tell the story, though it has been 37 years since the 1973 Belmont, and Secretariat's 1 1/2 mile record still stands.


 Even times are hard to rely on because the tracks are changing so much to allow horses to run faster. Back in the early 1900's & beyond the surfaces werent good & they weren't developed to aid horses while running.
Not only were the tracks no good as they became in the later 1/2 of the 20th century & today, but the horses' tack wasn't as good either & shoes were made of iron/steel not aluminum.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Even times are hard to rely on because the tracks are changing so much to allow horses to run faster. Back in the early 1900's & beyond the surfaces werent good & they weren't developed to aid horses while running.
> Not only were the tracks no good as they became in the later 1/2 of the 20th century & today, but the horses' tack wasn't as good either & shoes were made of iron/steel not aluminum.


Yes, that is true. I think I read once that the shoes from the 1920's & 1930's weighed a pound or more. That's 4 extra pounds of weight.

It is really hard to compare horses.


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

MudPaint said:


> I personally love Secretariat. Though Man O War or Bold Ruler would come in close second for the racing TBs.
> 
> But if we're talking about all time favorite Tbs... I'll have to throw in Gem Twist. Having actually seen him compete with Laura Chapot, he's my favorite.
> 
> ...


MUDPAINT:
If this link works, here is a link to my Facebook photo album of most of the horses I've seen in the last 25+ years. Secretariat, Seattle Slew & Affirmed have their own album, but this photo album link should take you to a photo album where I have pics of Cigar, Unbridled & Unbridled Song.
Sharon Kettlewell | Facebook

I posted this in my Introductory post, but I've been photographing horses for 25+ years, mostly Thoroughbreds, and I sell my own photographs in 8x10 sizes on eBay. I also sell photo albums at Christmas, and I specialize in the horse racing memorabilia category and sell books, magazines, etc. too. I go down to Lexington at least once a year, go to the stud farms, and racing at Keeneland. Keeneland is my favorite racetrack.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

LoveBigRed said:


> Yes, that is true. I think I read once that the shoes from the 1920's & 1930's weighed a pound or more. That's 4 extra pounds of weight.
> 
> It is really hard to compare horses.


 Right now i just wish we had another Man O' War or Secretariat! lol Zenyatta's incredible but we could do with another TC winner... 32 years! COME ON!! (Ya, ya i know i'm from Canada & we had a TC winner back in 2003 but i personally prefer the American TC)


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I heard that Rachael Alexandra will be bred to Curlin. So who know what their baby will be like.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> I heard that Rachael Alexandra will be bred to Curlin. So who know what their baby will be like.


 Yes i heard that as well  I think Zenyatta should make a stop at his barn as well...


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

kaydeebug said:


> Mine is native dancer and northern dancer both winning twice in Kentucky derby very famous look em up and my tb is grandaughter of northern dancer and great granddaughter of native dancer on her dam and sires side
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a APHA with both Native and Northern Dancer.........This is Golden Dancer.....lol!!! aka Denny........unfortunately he has a moderate case of PSSM and is unrideabe


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Whoops not sure how that happened I was trying to post different pictures........don't know how to fix that.......lets see if I can post the pic I want.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope.........okay I give up.....


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Yes i heard that as well  I think Zenyatta should make a stop at his barn as well...


They would have beautiful babies!! I want a Zenyatta baby or if luck is on my side, a grand baby or great grandbaby.lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wildfire lol 
Justkidding, I think Red rum was pretty good ok he was amazing. He won the grand national in 1973, 1974 and 1977. He also came second in 1975 and 1976. He died october 18th 1995 (the year I was born) he was burried at the winning post at aintree racecorse (where the grand national takes place) He was trained by Ginger McCain (who I also think is really good) he won 4 Grand nationals the 3 with Red Rum and one in 2004 with Amberleigh House.

Mon Mome is pretty good had a good win in 2009 at the grand national (Black apache would of won but its jockey fell of over breachers) came 10th in 2008 and 3rd this year.

Comply or Die is pretty good won grandnational in 2008 and 2nd in 2009 but only came 12th this year

And lastly workforcce in his second year of racing won the derby by seven length and broke the track record.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Yes i heard that as well  I think Zenyatta should make a stop at his barn as well...


I agree! I would die for a Zenyatta baby...*sighhhh*


----------



## LoveBigRed (Oct 31, 2010)

It will be interesting to see who they breed Zenyatta to.

I don't think they would breed her to Curlin, because Curlin is by Smart Strike, who was by Mr. Prospector.

Zenyatta is by Street Cry, by Machiavillian, by Mr. Prospector.
That would be an inbreeding to Mr. Prospector, who I do not feel it is wise to inbreed to that stallion. Too many weakness issues.

The stallion I think they should breed her to is: *TIZNOW*
Who is a Man O'War line stallion. In fact, If Man O'War's sire line is to survive, it will survive through Tiznow.
What heart...

Zenyatta's heart, and Tiznow's heart all in 1 foal - That could possibly be our next Triple Crown winner.

If anyone is reading this that is fairly new to horse racing, Tiznow is the only 2 time winner of the Breeders Cup Classic, and he won both of these races on heart. The first year, 2000, he stared down Giants Causeway and won, and in 2001 after having an injured back for most of the year, he won again on heart. That was the most touching race. Run at Belmont Park, with the World Trade Center still smoking in the distance. The majority of races that day were won by horses owned by either Sheik Mohammad or one of his brothers(from Dubai), and here comes Tiznow to win the top race of the day for the USA. I was in tears...


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Can we add a like button to this breeding? lol


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

My top TB list is:

1. In Land (my TB is the greatest horse ever even if he never won a race XD)










2. Funny Cide - who won the Kentucky Derby on my 13th birthday and cemented my love of TB racehorses.









3. Rock Hard Ten - who I never actually saw win a race but I always just loved the look of him! When Smarty was running away with the Preakness, I was routing for Rocky! XD .. one of my dream horses is a baby by him  









4. Ruffian - wasn't alive to see her run, but I read the book Ruffian: Burning From The Start and loved every moment. I cried when she broke down in the book, then proceeded to stalk every YouTube video of her and loved every one of those races. If I had a time machine I would go back in time just to witness her run in the Spinaway.. heck, I'd settle to see a morning workout!


----------

